# New Garage workshop planning.



## cmcel (May 5, 2010)

Hello all, I am new to your forums and wanted to say what a great forum it is. I have read a lot of great threads here so far , but none address my issues/questions completely. I am fairly new to woodworking. I did do some while in the military, but now that I am out, and in school for an engineering degree I figure woodworking would be a great hobby to expand on. 

I have zero knowledge on planning a nice workshop. My 1st garage shop was unplanned and thrown together as I acquired new tools. I never even referred to it as a shop :thumbdown:. This time, I am looking for a well-planned shop before I move in and it gets cluttered up.

I am looking for a rental house with a 2 car garage, where I plan to stay until I am done with my degree (3 more years). Since I am renting I do not want to pour too much money into materials that I cannot take with me when I move out. 

I would like to insulate and heat/cool the shop when needed while also adding some kind of sound proofing as well. Add a sub-panel and lighting. And maybe a PVC floor system. Although I live in San Jose CA where the weather is nice so I am not sure how important it is. 

Most garages out here are uninsulated/unfinished bare framing with open rafters.

My questions for any that might be able to give some advice are:

1. What is the most economical way to insulate and finish the walls, ceilings and floor. For safety, temperature and sound concerns. Considering that it will be a short term investment (3 years) or something I might be able to take with me when I move out. I would like to make some kind of hook/slat or french cleat system on the walls too.


2. What are the dangers of having a furnace or water heater sharing space with a garage workshop? Would it be wise to enclose them in a closet with a louvered door? Should I look for a garage without them?

3. What are some economical heater/cooler solutions? The weather here goes from low 40's (our winter) into 100 (summer) or so. 

4. other misc. items that may help.. attic fans, etc..

I know I may sound cheap, but as a student with a family. I am always looking for economical solutions 

Thanks for any help!
Chris


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Check out this thread*

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/garage-workshop-ideas-construction-16524/?highlight=garage+shop


----------



## Av8rTx (Mar 10, 2009)

Your winters sound pretty mild, heating really wouldn't be worth the effort-especially on a rental property. I don't see an easy/cheap way to insulate and cool a garage on a rental property either-I suppose one of those portable ac's would work but it would be a constant battle without insulating-my little window unit keeps my shop livable until mid July or so when the day time temps are consistently in the 100's and the nights only drop to the mid 80's..at which time I either surrender till fall or keep the projects simple and brief. I think about sealing the building up and insulating but there is just too many other priorities right now.
I guess if you did insulate that garage with the owners blessing you could work out a deal on rent. But IMO it doesn't make economic sense.


----------



## ThomRose (May 7, 2010)

*My hat is off to you*

You are quite ambitious. Simultaneously, you plan to study engineering, maintain a family, and build out and use a workshop. Do you get any sleep at night? I think if I had studies and a family on my plate, I might wait a few years until I had my degree before starting the shop. At that point, you should be better able from a time and money perspective to undertake that project. I would definitely hate to see either your studies or your family suffer because the shop was taking too much time. 

Having said all that, you are probably smarter than I am and capable of acing your classes with nothing more than showing up every couple of sessions, or you may be able to deal with keeping up with all family matters exceptionally efficiently. In that case, I withdraw my advice, and wish you all the best.

One more thing, Chris. Thank you for your service!


----------



## cmcel (May 5, 2010)

Hello again,

I appreciate the replies.



Texas Sawduster said:


> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/garage-workshop-ideas-construction-16524/?highlight=garage+shop


This thread definitely has some useful information that pertains, but I plan to just build up shop in an existing structure in a rental home. 



Av8rTx said:


> Your winters sound pretty mild, heating really wouldn't be worth the effort-especially on a rental property. I don't see an easy/cheap way to insulate and cool a garage on a rental property either-I suppose one of those portable ac's would work but it would be a constant battle without insulating-my little window unit keeps my shop livable until mid July or so when the day time temps are consistently in the 100's and the nights only drop to the mid 80's..at which time I either surrender till fall or keep the projects simple and brief. I think about sealing the building up and insulating but there is just too many other priorities right now.
> I guess if you did insulate that garage with the owners blessing you could work out a deal on rent. But IMO it doesn't make economic sense.


After pricing all the materials for insulation and sheet rock, I think it may be worth it just to deal with the weather a few years as you suggested. There are really only 2-3 months where it would effect the garage temperature. And just build cabinets that I can take later to protect tools from moisture etc..



ThomRose said:


> You are quite ambitious. Simultaneously, you plan to study engineering, maintain a family, and build out and use a workshop. Do you get any sleep at night? I think if I had studies and a family on my plate, I might wait a few years until I had my degree before starting the shop. At that point, you should be better able from a time and money perspective to undertake that project. I would definitely hate to see either your studies or your family suffer because the shop was taking too much time.
> 
> Having said all that, you are probably smarter than I am and capable of acing your classes with nothing more than showing up every couple of sessions, or you may be able to deal with keeping up with all family matters exceptionally efficiently. In that case, I withdraw my advice, and wish you all the best.
> 
> One more thing, Chris. Thank you for your service!


At 1st I was planning to wait until I was done with my degree. But, then I took a class last semester, and one of the guys in my group project had a wood workshop that really helped us a lot on the project. And I already have most the tools needed, so I rethought that.
I plan to build it up slowly as I have time, will probably just purchase materials and build cabinets etc, when I can. The main thing I am doing now is just planning it out so it doesn't end up like my last place, where everything was disorganized. I will have the entire month of August to work on it too in between semesters.  Mainly I will use it to build engineering mock-ups while in school. And a place to unwind between studies. 



ThomRose said:


> One more thing, Chris. Thank you for your service!


And thank you, those thank you's make one know that their service is appreciated.


----------



## cmcel (May 5, 2010)

After considering it, it seems I will forget about installing insulation and finishing the walls/ceiling unless it is unbearable later. I will probably just try to seal it up well.

So I guess the only other thing to consider is:

What are the dangers of having a furnace or water heater sharing space with a garage workshop? In the past I worked with a furnace in the space. But now I am reading up a lot more on fire safety. Would it be wise to enclose them in a closet with a louvered door? Should I look for a garage without them? Any way to make them less dangerous?


----------



## georgewoodie (Oct 20, 2009)

cmcel:

My shop is my two car garage [plus a bit more space] but as it is my own home, my thoughts were never of moving.

Having said that, my inside walls are particle board. I wanted them to be able to stand a bumping or two. Large and small chips put together with some sort of resin. I painted them off white before they went up to give me better light. They are installed with screws to the studs. Therefore they could be removed with a good cordless drill. I asked then to use brass coloured deck screws. Easy to see. One would be left with holes where electrical outlest existed unless you wall mount those outlets and switches.

I insulated since we have -40ºC in our winters. The insulating bats are stapled to the studs so they too could be removed. Lots of labour so it may not be worth your while.

Build your bench so that everything inside it can be removed. It will be heavy enough when it is empty. My main wood work bench has a carcass to take drawers. The drawers are full of hand tools so it is heavy as it sits.

Islands for glue up - to hold clamps, tape, glue, and other related items are readily movable. Likewise for a sanding station. Even if it has power sanding tools.

Beyond that, wood storage can be wooden removable shelving made from scrap. A finishing cabinet maker friend showed me some very good scrap 1/4 inch plywood shelving that has held lots of solid lumber for me for about 8 years now. No problems.

If you can think of the type of work you want to do, you could organize your shop according to that. But as long as you have ample room around each of your machines, I don't see how you could go wrong with any arrangement. After all, you will not have great distances to walk.

As far as open flame, I would suggestthat you could have a serious problem. Fine particles burn violently much like an explosion. Many graineries have burnt that way. Sawdust includes very fine particles. The big dust collecters using a bag leak out micron size dust from the filter bag. If it stopped all air flow, the machine could not work. So you can expect fine dust in the air with the best of filters. Open flame would be the ignition for that fine dust fuel. Check with your local fire department for their advice. Look on line for dust fires to learn more. Ground your electrical tools.

Best of all, get into woodwork. enjoy the relaxation of the work and make things that you and your family will need. Good luck.

Woodie


----------



## Davidwgri (Apr 5, 2009)

Great call, ... I always try to thank the Veterans!


----------

